# Suggest best possible Headphones from the selected few.



## sandynator (Jan 6, 2014)

Guys we are planning to upgrade our Headphones so need your valued opinions.



    1.What is your budget?
    Ans:2 to 3k & can extend to 3.5k if need be.

    2.What is your need for buying headphone? ( like Dj/ gaming/for mobile phone…. etc)
    Ans: Music[80%] & Movies only on Desktop/laptop

    3. What kind of Headphone do you require?
   Ans: Mic not necessary, Open Or closed whichever best in our budget.

    4.What is your source? 
    Ans: Laptop & Desktop PC presently no DAC/soundcard with amp

    5.Do you have a DAC/ Headphone Amplifier/Dedicated Sound card? If yes mention the make and Max impedance support.

    Ans: No DAC/amp at present but will get later on.

    6.What kind of music you listen to? (Bass heavy/ classic/pop/ Indian pop….etc) and mention whether you are a Bass Head or not.

    Ans: All except rock & heavy metal. Not really bass head but it has to be present without overpowering Mids & Highs.

    7.Are you comfortable buying from USA?

    Ans: No.

    8.Do you own any headphones? If yes please mention the name.

    Ans: Philips SHP 2500 now earlier senn 202 stolen by an frnd  

    9.Do you have any headphones in mind? Please mention names and reason for choosing the same.

    Ans: Yes but also open to other suggestions

           1. *Audio Technica T400* close end @ 3575 from proaudiohome

           2. *Audio Technica AD300* open end @ 3155 from proaudiohome

           3. *Denon AH D510* around 3.5k on amazon.in

           4. *Denon AH - D310* around 2500 on amazon 

           5. *JBL TEMPO JO4 OVER EAR HEADPHONES *@ 2100 [Is it better??]

           6. *Sennheiser HD 203*

           7. *Sennheiser HD 202 II*

           8. *Sennheiser HD 419* around 3800 on flipkart

           9. *Philips SHP 2700 or something better from philips*

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## SunE (Jan 6, 2014)

Well I personally own a HD 203 and it is very good. HD 203 is better than HD 202II. Dunno about the rest.


----------



## josin (Jan 29, 2014)

Battle Of The Flagships (58 Headphones Compared) UPDATE: AUDEZ'E LCD-2 Revision 2 (6/4/13)


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 29, 2014)

Sennheiser HD 203 or if you can extend your budget ATH-M30


----------



## sandynator (Jan 29, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> Sennheiser HD 203 or if you can extend your budget ATH-M30






thanks but I doubt senns below 5k sounds that good??


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 29, 2014)

thats a wrong assumption people have about many companies including Senn's that low price means bad quality sound. The HD203 are value for the money. I havent heard them personally but as per some reviews online, they are the best amongst the lot you mentioned. As i said ATH m30 are better if you can extend your budget a bit.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 30, 2014)

Few days back my cousin got denon 310.

I'm postponing my purchase decision. Will get an audition before purchasing.
 Presently eying on Behringer HPS3000 or their cheaper sets HPM 1000.


----------

